# Sheepshead Tips and Rig



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I wouldn't consider this the absolute only way to do things, but I figured I would share what I've learned so far and my preferences. 

This post includes additional info and graphics along with the published article in the July 2013 issue of the Chesapeake Angler…

http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/07/sheepshead-tips-and-rig.html



http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/07/sheepshead-tips-and-rig.html


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Great read thanks for sharing...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Why do you need more than 1 oz to get your bait down? If you need to use 6 oz it seems like the current would be much too strong for a yak!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

roostertail said:


> Why do you need more than 1 oz to get your bait down? If you need to use 6 oz it seems like the current would be much too strong for a yak!


The current at the CBBT can be very fast. You might be able to get away with 1oz right at slack tide but that's usually fairly short. I'm either one-arm-paddling or anchoring up to stay around/above the structure. There are some times that 6oz isn't enough.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Great read thanks for sharing...


Indeed. Very interesting.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

great write-up on your techs!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

While we managed no behemoths like you Mr. Rob-- my clients and I did whack the sh!# out of some smaller ones all day on Weds using your set-up


----------

